# Teichneubau in Hessen



## willi_manu (19. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

ich heiße Wilfried und verfolge das Forum schon einige Monate, da wir einen Schwimmteich planen. Nun wird es langsam konkret und ich möchte meine Ideen vorstellen. Ich hoffe einige Anregungen und Tips, auch Kritik an meiner Planung zu erhalten. Hier eine Skizze meines Teichs. Die Außenkontur soll nicht wirklich rechtwinklig werden, aber der tiefere Schwimmbereich schon.
 
 Die Abtrennung zwischen Schwimm- und Regenrationsbereich soll mit Winkelsteinen gemacht werden. Ich bin aber nicht sicher ob die sich, durch den Druck des Kieses, nicht verschieben werden.  Vielleicht hat das ja schon mal jemand so gemacht.
Die Tiefe des Schwimmbereich soll nur 1,5 m betragen. Aus Sicherheitsgründen möchten wir überall stehen können. Es soll ein Skimmer und Bodeneinlauf genutzt werden, mit ev. Vorfilter und anschließend Kiesfilter.
Der Boden soll ev. mit Platten belegt werden.

Über eine rege Diskussion meines Entwurfs würde ich mich sehr freuen 


Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau in Hessen*

 Wilfried,

:willkommen im Forum, schön dass Du dich angemeldet hast.

Habe Deinen Thread mal hier in die Schwimmteiche verschoben, da wird er eher von den Schwimmteich-Experten gesehen, die Dir bestimmt kompetent weiterhelfen werden 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## günter-w (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau in Hessen*

Hallo Wilfried herzlich willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen.
Wenn ich deine Skizze richtig verstehedann willst du die L Steine auf die Folie legen. Das finde ich persönlich für keine so gute Idee das Risiko das sie sich verschieben wäre mir zu groß es sei den du verbindest sie mit einen Ringanker dann sieht die Sache wieder ganz anderst aus.Ich finde der Schwimmbereich ist an den zwei Seiten zu nahe am Teichrand das gibt kein vernüftiger Abschluß mit Pflanzen. Lieber direckt an ein Badedeck bauen bzw. Schwimmbereich an den zwei Seiten auch gleichzeitg Teichrand planen.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau in Hessen*

Hi Wilfried,
dann wolle mir ma.
Das mit den Winkelsteinen wäre mir ein zu großes Risiko. Aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung würde ich den Schwimmbereich mauern, sprich Fundament und dann mit Schalsteinen hochmauern bis an die jetzt vorgesehene Höhe. Dann den Pflanzenbereich ausheben (geht natürlich auch schon vorher) und die Folie verschweißen lassen. Habe gerade meinen 2. Schwimmteich für einen Kollegen gebaut. Der hatte Bodentechnisch richtig Pech und musste Aushub entsorgen lassen (keine Bauer greifbar), Fundamentplatte gießen und mit Schalsteinen hochmauern. Naja Morgen ist Inbetriebnahme. Kosten liegen bei Ihm i.M. bei ca. 4500,-€ (Aushub, Fundamentplatte 30cm, Schalsteine, Eisen, Füllbeton, Folie 1,5mm ver*******n, Technik incl. USIII Pumpe Skimmer Bodenablauf, bewachsener Bodenfilter mit Lavasplitt.
Das war nur mal eine Daumenpeilung; keine Ahnung was Du so angesetzt hast. Wenn möglich schreib doch mal Dein Budget. So können wir mal besser planen.

LG Maik

PS: bald gibt es ein neues Thema über den Teich meines Kollegen; er hat auch so wie ich keinen großen Garten und wollte einen Schwimmteich (Naturpool) haben.


----------



## buzzi (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau in Hessen*

Hallo Wilfried,

wenn man sich die Dimensionen anschaut, ist der Schwimmbereich gar nicht so nah am Ufer. Bei mir habe ich auch einen "Rand" von 50-100 cm zum Schwimmbereich. Platzbedingt war nicht mehr drin. Das finde ich persönlich angenehmer als direkt am Abgrund zu stehen. Nicht zu vergessen ist die Unfallgefahr!
Naturagart empfielt z.B. auf 50cm Tiefe eine Stufe einzuplanen um den Ausstieg bei Unfällen zu erleichtern. Ich habe die Stufe bei etwa 30cm, das geht auch ganz gut und weil die auch begehbar ist ein prima Weg bei der Pflege der Rand- und Tiefenzone. Meine Tochter ist beim herumrennen um den Teich (auch wenn sie das natürlich nicht machen soll  ) schon ein paar mal etwas "übergetreten" was sich nur in ein paar feuchten Schuhen bemerkbar gemacht hat. Möchte nicht wissen, wie das bei einem direkten Steilufer ausgesehen hätte.
Viel Spaß noch bei der Planung!

Gruß
buzzi


----------

